# Where to find Poa Constrictor (Ethofumesate)?



## Vocian (May 6, 2020)

I'm looking for Poa Constrictor (Ethofumesate) for my Poa Annua problem and overseeding strategy this fall. Unfortunately, it looks like, it is sold out in the doyourdown website, and I cannot find it anywhere else! The other Etho (Prograss EC) product is way too large for my yard. Any idea where I can find etho or if there is any other brand that is in stock?
Thank you!


----------



## Vocian (May 6, 2020)

Update:
It looks like POA constrictor is discontinued. I found a substitute with the same AI from Rightline (ETHO 4SC) and Pestrong.com website has it on stock. Anybody ever purchased anything from this website? Their facebook reviews are not promising at all.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Keep your eye out for a split that may appear on the Marketplace forum. That's how I got a small bottle.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

https://www.seedranch.com/Poa-Constrictor-Herbicide-75-Gallons-p/poa-constrictor.htm


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

Vocian said:


> Update:
> It looks like POA constrictor is discontinued. I found a substitute with the same AI from Rightline (ETHO 4SC) and Pestrong.com website has it on stock. Anybody ever purchased anything from this website? Their facebook reviews are not promising at all.


i did, shipping was super slow, but it got here undamaged.

see my post above for the better spot to buy

just google ethofumasate and there are genaric formulas. Shoot for the higher A.I


----------



## Vocian (May 6, 2020)

Thanks!
Unfortunately the other link that you've provided has it on backorder!
What do you mean by super slow? Was is in days or weeks or more than a month?


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

@Vocian I have some ethofumesate that I can split, and I know we're local. I'll PM you.


----------



## leifcat1 (May 9, 2020)

I don't have a poa problem. However, I'm very intrigued with the a newer product that recently hit the market: PoaCure

Only problem is that it's $250 for a 16oz bottle, and it currently only available to golf courses.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Vocian said:


> I'm looking for Poa Constrictor (Ethofumesate) for my Poa Annua problem and overseeding strategy this fall. Unfortunately, it looks like, it is sold out in the doyourdown website, and I cannot find it anywhere else! The other Etho (Prograss EC) product is way too large for my yard. Any idea where I can find etho or if there is any other brand that is in stock?
> Thank you!


This of any help, to you? https://www.pestrong.com/1849-rightline-etho-4-sc-herbicide-prograss-sc-05-gal.html

RightLine ETHO 4 SC Herbicide Prograss SC - 0.5 Gal / $100 ( w FREE Shipping !!!!!!   

RightLine ETHO 4 SC Herbicide Prograss SC - 0.5 Gal provides both pre- and post-emergent control of Poa annua, weed enemy #1 for many turf managers.

In both cool-season turf grasses and overseeded bermudagrass, Poa Annua can be controlled through its germination and growth periods.

Controls Poa annua and a wide variety of annual grasses and broadleaf weeds during germination and growth periods every season.
Labeled for use on tall fescue, bentgrass, St. Augustinegrass, Kentucky bluegrass and perennial ryegrass
Labeled for golf course (fairways), sod farms, cemeteries, and commercial and residential lawns.
Weeds controlled include: barnyardgrass, burclover, canary grass, common chickweed, common purslane, green foxtail, large crabgrass, Poa annua and other annual grasses, redroot pigweed, smooth crabgrass, white clover, yellow foxtail.
Active ingredient : Ethofumesate ------ 42.0% (*same as* Prograss SC, *PoaConstrictor*) 
Rate : 0.5 ~ 2.25 oz / 1 gallon of water / 1,000 sq.ft.(hand pump sprayer) or 24 ~ 64 oz / Acre
This is a generic prograss sc herbicide as *same a.i as discontinued Prograss SC, PoaConstrictor*.


----------



## Vocian (May 6, 2020)

ScottW said:


> @Vocian I have some ethofumesate that I can split, and I know we're local. I'll PM you.


Awsome! just tell me when and where and I'll be there.



leifcat1 said:


> I don't have a poa problem. However, I'm very intrigued with the a newer product that recently hit the market: PoaCure
> 
> Only problem is that it's $250 for a 16oz bottle, and it currently only available to golf courses.


I read an article about it and all I can say is that 250$ price tag and not being able to purchase it (since I don't have a gold course license) is least of my worries. It is definitely designed for golf courses and it needs a couple of years for best results plus potential problems with aeration, prolonged rainfall, environmental stress etc. It is too much complicated for my taste and I cannot put my hands on it anyways  Based on the label it also controls POA Triv which I don't think I have a problem with that yet and if it is really controlling it, it definitely worths its price and all complications that comes with it.


440mag said:


> Vocian said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking for Poa Constrictor (Ethofumesate) for my Poa Annua problem and overseeding strategy this fall. Unfortunately, it looks like, it is sold out in the doyourdown website, and I cannot find it anywhere else! The other Etho (Prograss EC) product is way too large for my yard. Any idea where I can find etho or if there is any other brand that is in stock?
> ...


Thanks!
Yes this is what I found but apparently this website (pestrong.com) ships orders super slow! This is going to be my last resort.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Ahhhhhhh, now that you mention it .... I'll have to go back and find where I posted (or not and just ASSume it was them) rather peeved about the ridiculously long time it took me to get a jug of something ... IIRC, I called and a nice enough young fellow answered ... I did forget about all that ... 

Edit: I found that last thread and dang if it warn't PestStrong. (But, I think I wound up giving them high marks for the manner they packed my order.):

"*HAPPY ENDING in WTH Is Going On With PestStrong (KORUSA) in GA*?"
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=7469&p=127308&hilit=Pest#p127308

You might try ordering with them over the phone and get a commitment from them how they intend to ship (IIRC they're one of the vendors that pick the method that's "best" for them ...)


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

Vocian said:


> Thanks!
> Unfortunately the other link that you've provided has it on backorder!
> What do you mean by super slow? Was is in days or weeks or more than a month?


It took almost 2 weeks before i got a notification that it shipped. so probably close to 3 weeks before i got it.

The link i provided (which is backorder now) shipped really fast. I want to say i had it in my hands in less than 5 business days!


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I buy & pick up locally from pestrong.com ... it's a small operation, 2-3 guys, and while they are nice & friendly ppl their organization skills are not cutting edge! It seems they are a volume-type operation (move lots of product at lower margins) and I find it amusing that instead of creating an efficient pick-slip assembly-line system to organize orders they literally just lay it all on the floor on top of the ticket and box it afterwards. Unusual. I can see how they can get behind.

But ... they do have good prices! + a further discount for pickup.


----------



## Vocian (May 6, 2020)

Just wanted to give you guys an update. Since Scott is offered me Etho and he is local I emailed Pestrong.com to cancel my order. Kim (the owner) from pestrong replied back the day after that my order has been processed and he cannot do anything about it then he sent me USPS tracking number. Apparently they are not that slow specially when you try to cancel your order!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Good to know - thanks for the heads up ... (facepalm)



Stegs said:


> It took almost 2 weeks before i got a notification that it shipped. so probably close to 3 weeks before i got it. ...


Okay .... THAT is way BEYOND unacceptable ... I'd rather pay more and get 2-3 day delivery from DMOPC ... yeesh!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

I have a bottle of Poa Constrictor I have no use for. If someone wants it let me know. I'd have to go look at it in the shed but I would guess it's 6-8oz.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

@Vocian LOL, took me awhile to find and resurrect this thread and I'm only doing so as I was browsing for a totally different product last evening but happened across *Lawn & Pest Control Supply as a complete outlier in that they have Poa Constrictor "In Stock."* :shock:

I just ordered one (1) .75 gal jug and used Code "6V8VZSNTP2ZM" for an additional $5 off for a grand total of $144.06 "all in" (includes tax & Free Shipping) :thumbup:

Ethofumesate constitutes the backbone of my annual over-seeding program and I find the the "*Poa Constrictor*" *42% concentration at ~ $140 for 96fl oz* much more efficient and effective than the much lower "*ProGrass*" concentration of *19% and 320fl oz for ~ $500* (after tax, etc.) :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## themishmosh (Jul 3, 2020)

If you are going after poa annua, I wouldn't waste my time. Tenacity will work much better. If you are determined to try it out, get some Nortron and use it off label. Pretty much the same as Poa Constrictor.


----------



## DelcoLawnDad (Apr 18, 2021)

I'm curious how the ethofumesate has worked on your poa? Also, has anyone used this version? They selling it 2x 2.5 gallon and it appears to be the same concentration of ai.

https://www.fbn.com/direct/product/Willowood-Ethofumesate-4SC


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

This is where I got mine (Etho 4SC):

https://www.pestrong.com/1849-rightline-etho-4-sc-herbicide-prograss-sc-05-gal.html


----------



## superkaz661 (Apr 19, 2019)

leifcat1 said:


> I don't have a poa problem. However, I'm very intrigued with the a newer product that recently hit the market: PoaCure
> 
> Only problem is that it's $250 for a 16oz bottle, and it currently only available to golf courses.


LOL, Id pay double that to avoid having to glyph my whole yard. My triv is in its burnout stage right now with all the heat we've been having, and it looks like bloody hell.

Come on MOGHU USA--I know you need some residential beta testers!


----------



## uncken (Oct 14, 2021)

I know this is a long dead bump, but the label for the Etho 4SC (https://www.pestrong.com/attachment.php?id_attachment=3536) says N/A for seeding stuff. If I wanted to use this to tackle some Poa A after seeding, does that mean it's safe/there's no need to delay in application? I can't seem to find a clear answer anywhere?

I've already put down some tenacity, but thinking this might help if the Tenacity doesn't get it all.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

uncken said:


> I know this is a long dead bump, but the label for the Etho 4SC (https://www.pestrong.com/attachment.php?id_attachment=3536) says N/A for seeding stuff. If I wanted to use this to tackle some Poa A after seeding, does that mean it's safe/there's no need to delay in application? I can't seem to find a clear answer anywhere?
> 
> I've already put down some tenacity, but thinking this might help if the Tenacity doesn't get it all.


2-3 weeks after emergence for TTTF.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Good luck with expensive products and all, but this always ends up the same…



But seriously, I just walk the yard with a bucket and weed fork while I listen to the Burn & Return podcast. I have way less annua every year.


----------



## schmendog (Jul 26, 2021)

Lawn Noob said:


> Good luck with expensive products and all, but this always ends up the same…
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, I just walk the yard with a bucket and weed fork while I listen to the Burn & Return podcast. I have way less annua every year.


Im gonna do this, what puller works well for POA? I have a lot to handpull, so looking at the kind you can stand up and use.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

xonerate will wipe out poa a and will really hurt poa t

its pricey. 475ish for 12 ounces, however the rate you apply is so small.

https://www.reinders.com/products/fmc-xonerate-2sc-post-emergent-herbicide-12-oz-btl/


----------



## TheThirstyTurtle (May 3, 2019)

Stegs said:


> xonerate will wipe out poa a and will really hurt poa t
> 
> its pricey. 475ish for 12 ounces, however the rate you apply is so small.
> 
> https://www.reinders.com/products/fmc-xonerate-2sc-post-emergent-herbicide-12-oz-btl/


$475 for 12 oz?! There'd better be a fat golden nugget at the bottom of the container to justify that price!


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

schmendog said:


> Lawn Noob said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck with expensive products and all, but this always ends up the same…
> ...


Any weed fork works fine for pulling annua plants. They are shallow rooted.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

TheThirstyTurtle said:


> Stegs said:
> 
> 
> > xonerate will wipe out poa a and will really hurt poa t
> ...


Keep in mind that the rate you spray it at is extremely low

.01 ounces with 1 gallon of water. That 12 ounces will last years id assume.

And its still cheaper than a renovation


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Has anyone used xonerate 2sc? I got some from someone last year but my lawn was too young. Looking to spray this spring with it but interested in someone who has used it before as I dont wanna ruin my lawn. I have mazama kbg


----------

